# PNG-Transparenz ohne Alphakanal (für Browser)



## Wom.bat (1. März 2002)

Hi Leute,
ich hab ne Grafik, die nicht geeignet ist, um sie als jpg zu speichern, weil ich transparente bereiche brauche.
als gif speichern geht nur, wenn ich dir grafik (780 pixel breit) in 20 pixel breite streifen zerleg und dann jeweils mit optimierter pallette speicher.
am besten wäre also truecolor-png mit transparenz... naja
das problem ist nur: ich brauch EINE farbe transparent, ich will kein alphakanal (so eine grafik können netscape und opera zwar darstellen, der ie aber nur, wenn ich über spezielle routinen und einen filter den alphakanal seperat reinlade, und das will ich nicht weils langsam ist und javascript benutzt... nachdems zu viele leute da draussen gibt, die sogar vor cookies angst haben, gehts dann bei dennen nicht und sieht dann megasch*** aus).
in psp7 konnte ichs mal speichern mit single-transparency, das problem ist 
a) jetzt gehts nicht mehr
b) er zerschmeisst irgendwas: netscape und opera stellen es korrekt, der ie aber zu dunkel dar!
also wollt ichs in photoshop speichern, weil er dort nichts an der helligkeit ändert... naja nur leider erstellt ps immer nen alphakanal :/ mit fireworks gehts auch nicht, schon probiert...
hat einer von euch nen rat? ist SEHR dringend 
thx im voraus
   Wom


----------



## Nino (1. März 2002)

Hi 
Ich weiss nicht ob ich dich genau verstanden habe aber
wie wärs mit in Photoshop öffnen, Doppelklick auf die Ebene und die Deckkraft verringern (Transparent machen).

MFG
Nino


----------



## Wom.bat (1. März 2002)

nein nein, du hast mich nich verstanden 
also...
ich mach ein bild, egal mit welchem prog, jedenfalls will ich KEINEN alphakanal in der png-datei für die transparenz, sondern EINEN index der pallette als transparent definieren... wenn ich nen alphakanal verwende, stellt der ie das bild nicht als transparent dar (ausser ich benutz eine dumme css-javascript-microsoft-sch***-routine um das zu umgehen, aber das will ich nicht)...
aber mit ps scheint das nicht zu gehen... :/


----------



## Nino (3. März 2002)

Also ich selber denke dass es nicht geht.
Aber ich weiss es nicht


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (3. März 2002)

*Ääääh ...*

Also,

wenn EINE Farbe in Deinem Bilchen die Transparente sein soll, dann müsste das doch 'ner Gif-Datei machbar sein. Du entfernst in Photoshop alle Pixel der entsprechenden Farbe aussem Bild (z. B. mit dem magischen Radiergummi) und gehst auf ->Datei ->Für Web speichen (was sonnst  ) Wenn Du dann auf Dateiformat Gif stellst und das Tranparenz-Kästchen aktivierts, weist P-shop den gelöschten Pixeln auutomatisch die Transparenz zu.

Und das praktische daran: Du kannst in Photoshop schon beim retuschieren des Bildchens schaun, wie's aussieht, wennste 'ne Ebene in entsprechender Farbe drunterlegst.

Wenn Du allerdings einen weichen Transparenzverlauf mit durchscheinenden Pixeln haben willst, kommst Du im das PNG nicht rum.
Du könntest allerdins auch einfach den Bilchen passend in Deinen Hintergrund einbauen. Für sowas gibt's schließlich die Slices und Tabellen. Oder du legst das Teil mit Hilfe von css pixelgenau dahin, wostes haben willst.


----------



## Wom.bat (3. März 2002)

*Re: Ääääh ...*



			
				Onkel Jürgen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also,
> wenn EINE Farbe in Deinem Bilchen die Transparente sein soll, dann müsste das doch 'ner Gif-Datei machbar sein. Du entfernst in Photoshop alle Pixel der entsprechenden Farbe aussem Bild (z. B. mit dem magischen Radiergummi) und gehst auf ->Datei ->Für Web speichen (was sonnst  ) Wenn Du dann auf Dateiformat Gif stellst und das Tranparenz-Kästchen aktivierts, weist P-shop den gelöschten Pixeln auutomatisch die Transparenz zu.


eh jo weiss ich schon... aber 256 farben sind zu wenig  auch mit optimierter palette siehts dann mies aus



			
				Onkel Jürgen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und das praktische daran: Du kannst in Photoshop schon beim retuschieren des Bildchens schaun, wie's aussieht, wennste 'ne Ebene in entsprechender Farbe drunterlegst.


jo weiss ich 



			
				Onkel Jürgen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Du allerdings einen weichen Transparenzverlauf mit durchscheinenden Pixeln haben willst, kommst Du im das PNG nicht rum.
> Du könntest allerdins auch einfach den Bilchen passend in Deinen Hintergrund einbauen. Für sowas gibt's schließlich die Slices und Tabellen. Oder du legst das Teil mit Hilfe von css pixelgenau dahin, wostes haben willst.


neeeee des is ätzend... funktioniert auch nicht so dolle und stinkt  ich mags gescheit haben, nicht so hingesch***ssen 
ausserdem geht das nicht, weil ich dann z.b. links ein menü hab, das nicht immer gleich lang ist... dann geht sowas schlecht...
ich GLAUBE ich hab inzwischen ne lösung dafür... mal sehen...

trotzdem thx für eure antworten, leute!


----------

